
The 12 Days of 2FA: How to Enable Two-Factor Authentication for Your Accounts - danso
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/12/12-days-2fa-how-enable-two-factor-authentication-your-online-accounts
======
senior_james
I just added 2FA through Google Authenticator on my centos 7 box. It's not
that straight forward and I had to compile everything from multiple github
repos, but it works pretty well.

